# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Άλλες Ειδικές Φοβίες >  Φοβίες

## take a break

Θα φεύγατε από κάποιο μέρος αν έπεφτε λίγη χλωρίνη; αν έπεφτε πετρέλαιο ,λαμποδογιές, εγώ έχω φύγει! Γενικά νομίζω πως κάποιες φορές δεν αναπνέω καλά απο την κατάθλιψη και οι έντονες μυρωδιές όπως βεντζίνα , πολύ λακ με πειράζουν, φυσικά στους άλλους θα πω πως έχω αλλεργικό καμία σχέση όμως δεν είμαι πουθενά αλλεργική . Νομίζω οτι αυτές οι μυρωδιές θα με κάνουν να μην αναπνέω καθόλου και θέλω αέρα έχετε τέτοιες φοβίες; Ολα αυτά ήρθαν μετά τις κρίσεις πανικού και μου δυσκολεύουν την ζωή πχ στο σινεμά, στο θέατρο μην υπάρχει πολύ άρωμα αφήστε η ζωή έχει γίνει κόλαση! Ουτε εγω η ίδια πια δεν βάζω άρωμα, δεν βάφω πια τα νύχια μου κτλ. Σας έχει τύχει; αυτη η κατάθλιψη έχει τόσες παράπλευρες παρενέργειες.

----------


## Έρις

Καλησπέρα! Αυτή η κατάθλιψη έχει τόσες παραενέργειες! Οι φοβίες είναι μασκαρεμένο άγχος. Κι εγώ έχω παρόμοιες εμπειρίες. Εγώ για την ακρίβεια φοβόμουν να ακουμπήσω όταν έμπαινα στο λεωφορείο, σε κάποια φάση έκοψα το κάπνισμα γιατί φοβόμουν να καπνίσω, το ίδιο μου συνέβη και με το φαγητό! Υπάρχει κάποιος που σε στηρίζει;

----------


## elis

Επειδή έπεσε ο οργανισμός σε ενοχλούν τώρα πια μη φοβάσαι φυσιολογικό είναι τα έχω κι εγώ αυτά κάποιες φορές έρχονται τα κάνω υπομονή φευγουν

----------


## take a break

Ο εαυτός μου μόνο και λίγο η μητέρα μου! Σε ποιόν να το πω , ποιός θα καταλάβει; απόψε έφυγα από κάπου γιατί χύθηκε χλωρίνη τους είπα τάχατες πως είμαι αλλεργική ώστε τα περνάμε όλοι λοιπόν εσύ έχεις υποστηρικτικο περιβαλλον ; αχχ αυτο βοηθαει πολυ

----------


## take a break

> Επειδή έπεσε ο οργανισμός σε ενοχλούν τώρα πια μη φοβάσαι φυσιολογικό είναι τα έχω κι εγώ αυτά κάποιες φορές έρχονται τα κάνω υπομονή φευγουν


Σας ευχαριστω που μου λετε πως είναι φυσιολογικό κάποιες φορες νιωθω πως ειμαι " αφύσικη" με όλα αυτά

----------


## elis

Πρέπει να μάθεις να τα διαχειριζεσαι όμως ή μόνη σου ή με ειδικό

----------


## take a break

Πηγα σε ειδικους αλλα δεν με εμαθαν δυστυχως

----------


## Έρις

Έχω έναν ψυχολόγο κι έναν ψυχίατρο που με έχουν κάνει μπαλάκι! Κατα τα άλλα, είναι δύσκολο να εξηγήσεις τα συμπτώματα αυτά ακόμη και στον καλύτερπ σου φίλο! Πάντως συμπτώματα σαν τα δικά σου εξαφανίστηκαν από τη ζωή μου μολίς αισθάνθηκα καλύτερα με τον εαυτό μου κι ανέβηκε η αυτοεκτίμηση μου, ένιωθα πιο ασφαλής γενικά. Αυτό συνέβη περίπου πριν τρία με τέσσερα χρόνια κι από τότε δεν έχω αισθανθεί κάτι παρόμοιο! Για την ιστορία τότε δεν είχα δοκιμάσει την ψυχοθεραπεία και δεν έπερνα κανένα είδος αγωγής.

----------


## take a break

Τι εννοεις πως σε κανανε μπαλάκι ; αστα εγω χρονια υποφερω να παω ενα διημερο να ξεγνοιασω δεν μπορώ!

----------


## Έρις

Εννοώ ότι η ψυχολόγος μου θεωρεί πως είμαι σε επικίνδυνο στάδιο και με στέλνει στον ψυχίατρο γιατί από ότι κατάλαβα φοβάται να διαχειριστεί την κατάσταση μου, αναφορικά με τις έμμονες σκέψεις αυτοκτονίας. Ο ψυχίατρος μου θεωρεί ότι εαν κοινωνικοποιηθώ περισσότερο και πάρω την αγωγή που μου δίνει, πως δεν κινδυνεύω και βασικότερο είναι να ανέβει η αυτοεκτίμηση μου. 
Αναφορικά, με τις δικές σου φοβίες, εγώ τέτοιου είδους φοβίες τις ξεπέρασα όταν άρχισα να κάνω πράγματα με την καρδιά μου. Άρχισα πάλι να με προσόχω... ήταν μία ευχάριστη έκλαμψη που καταστράφηκε μόλις ένιωσα και πάλι την απόρριψη. Βάλε στη ζωή απλά πράγματα που σου αρέσουν... για αρχή κοινωνικοποιήσου σε εξωτερικούς χώρους... ίσως...

----------


## take a break

Σωστό οτι μου λές και εγω εχω βαρειά κατάθλιψη λογω ασχημου οικογενειακού περιβάλλοντος και πολλων φοβιων που με έχει γεμίσει η μάνα μου λογω που είμαι μοναχοπαίδι! Και τι δεν μου λέεει.

----------


## Έρις

Καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα, δυστυχώς οι περιβαλλοντικοί παράγοντες παιζούν βασικό ρόλο. Αν δεν υπάρχει στήριξη είναι πολύ δύσκολη η ίαση. Το χειρότερο είναι ότι ακόμη και άνθρωποι που έχουν τη δίαθεση να βοήθήσουν, αδυνατούν να καταλάβουν τον τρόπο σκέψεις ενός καταθλιπτικού. Όσες φορές προσπάθησα να εξηγήσω τέτοιου είδους φοβίες και συναισθήματα, απλώς με κοιτούσαν σαν εξωγήινο. ...Δεν μπορούν να κατάλβουν... Όσον αφορά τις φοβίες σου εγώ ήμουν σε αυτή την κατάσταση στα 24 μου, φοβόμουν να βαφτώ και, είχα βάλει κιλά, κυκλοφορούσα σαν ζόμπι! Τις ξεπέρασα μόνη! Τότε δεν ήξερα καν τι είχα! και από τότε δεν ξαναγύρισαν!

----------


## take a break

Και γω θα τα ξεπερνουσα ισως αν αλλαζα περιβαλλον...

----------

